# EU VAT Refund any suggestions on how to claim back?



## WeeFlower (14 Mar 2008)

Its a nightmare trying to get EU vat back with foreign language barrier and not knowing where to start when it comes to finding out how to do it.

Annual conference where UK based company charges the applicable vat rate for EU country.

I found a website Tax Back but I am not confident that they are ok can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Mar 2008)

is [broken link removed] any use . It's the address for refunds for each state.


----------



## dooloo (14 Mar 2008)

http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...pe=document&resetCT=true&id=HMCE_PROD1_026296

You need to complete a VAT65 form, info available above. Can take a few months to process but you'll get it back eventually


----------



## WeeFlower (18 Mar 2008)

Thanks Graham and Dooloo

The address list helps.  

Is the Form vat65 all I need to submit then to the EU country involved?


----------



## BPC (1 Apr 2008)

*Is the Form vat65 all I need to submit then to the EU country involved*

No, you will also need to include a certificate of taxable status (from the Irish Revenue Commissioners - phone Collector Generals Office) which states you are VAT Registered in Ireland.  You will also need to send the UK Tax Authorities the *original* invoices (they will send them back but best to take a copy).  The deadline for the 2007 tax year is 30 June 2008 (very strict).  The UK Tax Authorities normally repay quite quickly i.e. within 6 months (for other EU Member States it can take over 2 years!!)


----------



## Hans (1 Apr 2008)

'The UK Tax Authorities normally repay quite quickly i.e. within 6 months (for other EU Member States it can take over 2 years!!)'

I wish this was true I am waiting just a year now and still have not got back my payment from the UK Tax Authority when I ring them they say I am not on the system yet now I'm on the system but it will take a few months to reach the top of the que - never again - by the time I get my money back it will be worth nothing as the pound is now worth so much less!!!


----------



## BPC (2 Apr 2008)

Hans,

Technically and legally, the relevant tax authorities are obliged to pay interest if they have not refunded your VAT within 6 months.  In practice however, this can be very difficult to obtain but if the amount is significant and the delay is considerable it is always worth pursuing.  I have found the UK tax authorities to be prompt and efficient (it was some time ago - they may have a backlog).  Spain and Italy can take a lifetime! (and they dont pay interest).


----------

